# Annoying Windows 10 popup



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi I keep on getting the windows popup that ask How do you want to open this file each time at startup of computer and a whole bunch of names popup in that window. I have Windows 10 on my computer and it has been like this since I updated it to Windows 10. You might need to explain in detail what to type in what and where as I am a little tech savvy but still learning. I would just love to be able to turn on the computer without that annoying popup all the time. Thanks in advance. 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4440S CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8131 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 620, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 149 GB (53 GB Free); D: 1696 GB (1695 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., M11AD
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled ( I do have a Antivirus it is Bitdefender)


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you have an external hard drive connected to your computer when starting up.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

No, but I have an extra 4 USB hub connected.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it would help if you could give us more information, maybe post a screen shot, or tell us more about what you see, any program mentioned ..etc.

In addition press the win + x keys together, from the menu select Powershell (admin), powershell will open, copy all the cmd below, then right click anywhere in the powershell window, the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter

Get-CimInstance Win32_StartupCommand | Select-Object Name, command, Location, User | Format-List | out-file $home\file.txt
start notepad $home\file.txt

Have a look through the list, do you see your pop up? If so please let us know, you can copy and paste the notepad output here if you like.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, here is a the screen shot of what keeps popping up at the start and there a whole lot more programs showing up on it if I scroll down , also when you say Powershell (admin) do you mean Command Prompt (admin) because I don't have Powershell (admin) written anywhere there.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, go to search and type winver, (press enter) tell us what version of windows ten you have


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I see you have notepad in the list of programs, select it and press OK. Please copy paste what you see in notepad here, we can use this to locate the program calling the open with.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, I have Windows 10 version 1709 (OS Build 16299.248 and tried to copy what was in the notepad but I kept on getting an error message on here and it wouldn't copy, so I saved it in a file hope that works.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well that's not what I expected to see, from notepad. That's code so it is a program.
You must have modified your version to replace powershell with command prompt, powershell is the default, no matter, go to search and type powershell, right click on the returned powershell and select "run as administrator"an elevated powershell prompt will open. Go back to post #3 and copy the cmd into the powershell window, post the notepad output here.

With the notepad that you opened, do this again, and in notepad, go to "File" from the main menu, select "save as" from the options, do not bother about saving it, just tell us when you do press "save as" what default location shows at the top of the save dialogue box?


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi this what came up on the notepad and I hope I got this right when I pressed save as It came up with my name Cherie Stone up top and on the bottom of page File name:file.txt and Save as type: Text Documents

Name : OneDriveSetup
command : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup
Location : HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE

Name : OneDriveSetup
command : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup
Location : HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE

Name : EPSON TX810FW Series
command : C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIFRP.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S629E.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : CHEZZAS1\Asus i5

Name : OneDrive
command : "C:\Users\Asus i5\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe" /background
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : CHEZZAS1\Asus i5

Name : BingSvc
command : C:\Users\Asus i5\AppData\Local\Microsoft\BingSvc\BingSvc.exe
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : CHEZZAS1\Asus i5

Name : GoogleChromeAutoLaunch_5F1D44179A7ED9A3B08A5BA2FE559212
command : "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --no-startup-window
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : CHEZZAS1\Asus i5

Name : vidnotifier.exe
command : C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft\lib\vidnotifier\vidnotifier.exe
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : CHEZZAS1\Asus i5

Name : SecurityHealth
command : %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCuiL.exe
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : RTHDVCPL
command : "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe" -s
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : RtHDVBg
command : "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /MAXX4
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : WindowsDefender
command : "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCuiL.exe"
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : IAStorIcon
command : "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe" "C:\Program
Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : CanonSolutionMenu
command : C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0
command : "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : NvBackend
command : "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe"
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : AdobeGCInvoker-1.0
command : "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AdobeGCClient\AGCInvokerUtility.exe"
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, open task manager and select the startup tab, disable the entry BingSvc, also AdobeGCInvoker-1.0. Restart and see how you go, you do not need it to start (BTW you can disable ALL items in startup and windows still boots no problem, not that I am suggesting you do that). 

Sorry, I should have been clearer for notepad, if you use your mouse you can highlight that address and right click it to select copy then we can see the full path. Don't worry if disabling Bing & Adobe does the trick.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, disable vidnotifier.exe as well.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

I have disabled AdobeGCInvoker-1.0. but I can't see BingScv unless it's under another name. Not sure what you meant about notepad you might have to explain that a bit more, sorry. Also thanks for helping me so far I appreciate it.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Cherbstone said:


> I have disabled AdobeGCInvoker-1.0. but I can't see BingScv unless it's under another name. Not sure what you meant about notepad you might have to explain that a bit more, sorry. Also thanks for helping me so far I appreciate it.


 and I disabled vidnotifier.exe


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Did a restart and the popup window still came up but as I said I could not find BingScv in that list so maybe that's why it still popped up.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, pesky problem isn't it. Use the win + x keys to open command prompt(admin), copy paste this cmd:-

reg query "HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, pesky problem isn't it. Use the win + x keys to open command prompt(admin), copy paste this cmd:-
> 
> reg query "HKU\S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)
> 
> Please copy paste the notepad output here.


I did what you said but it just came up with this right at the very top top, 0 (press enter).txt-notepad and the page was blank and I couldn't copy and paste it as it wouldn't let me.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, type regedit into search and then press enter. Registry editor will open. Navigate to HKEY_USERS, then expand the > next to it, go to S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002 expand again, then go to SOFTWARE, expand to locate MICROSOFT, expand to locate WINDOWS, expand to find CURRENT VERSION, expand again to find RUN, click on this to populate the right data payne, does the Bing entry show there?

I suspect not, just want to confirm this first.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, IttechGyan, I have no idea what you mean, we have not yet discovered what process is calling this "open with" request.
I do suspect bingsvc.exe, and we know where it is supposed to be it is a non essential process and can be safely removed, however it is also possible this is a malware issue, we try to be thorough and do the job properly.

Cherbstone, can you open folder options and select the "view" tab put a check in the box"show hidden files and folders" apply and OK out. You can then confirm if the bingsvc.exe is located at:-

C:\Users\Asus i5\AppData\Local\Microsoft\BingSvc\BingSvc.exe (according to the powershell cmd). Appdata is a hidden file, that's why we need to "show hidden files and folders"


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, type regedit into search and then press enter. Registry editor will open. Navigate to HKEY_USERS, then expand the > next to it, go to S-1-5-21-3557978742-796275973-3901827305-1002 expand again, then go to SOFTWARE, expand to locate MICROSOFT, expand to locate WINDOWS, expand to find CURRENT VERSION, expand again to find RUN, click on this to populate the right data payne, does the Bing entry show there?
> 
> I suspect not, just want to confirm this first.


Hi, sorry I have not got back sooner, I checked the registry and yes the Bing entry is in there.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, IttechGyan, I have no idea what you mean, we have not yet discovered what process is calling this "open with" request.
> I do suspect bingsvc.exe, and we know where it is supposed to be it is a non essential process and can be safely removed, however it is also possible this is a malware issue, we try to be thorough and do the job properly.
> 
> Cherbstone, can you open folder options and select the "view" tab put a check in the box"show hidden files and folders" apply and OK out. You can then confirm if the bingsvc.exe is located at:-
> ...


 I looked this up and found it here


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, can you also see if it appears under programs and features in control panel?


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, can you also see if it appears under programs and features in control panel?


I had a look it is not in there


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The file on question from examining the text file you uploaded is something to do with an Android APK. Do you have an android phone that you connect to this computer? or possibly a tablet computer that you have tried to install apps on.

Although I don't suspect malware, lets see what this shows us

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop or downloads folder.

*Note*: You need to download and run the 64 bit version 


Right click to run as administrator. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will produce a log called *FRST.txt* in the same directory the tool is run from.
Please copy and paste log back here.
The first time the tool is run it generates another log (*Addition.txt* - also located in the same directory/folder/place as FRST.exe/FRST64.exe). Please also paste that along with the FRST.txt into your reply.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

dvk01 said:


> The file on question from examining the text file you uploaded is something to do with an Android APK. Do you have an android phone that you connect to this computer? or possibly a tablet computer that you have tried to install apps on.
> 
> Although I don't suspect malware, lets see what this shows us
> 
> ...


Hi, I have had an Android phone and tablet hooked up to my computer in the past when I transferred photo's etc. I could not copy those txt files as it says they are to big to copy here so I have uploaded them, sorry about that it was the only way I know to do it.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, In your post #20 you say you located the bing entry in the registry, Go back to this entry and delete this entry (perfectly safe to do so, as this only prevents the program loading at start it does not effect it in any other way).

The advice from dvk01 is good, so proceed there, let us know how you get on.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see anything obvious starting or set to start in the logs. I can see the bing service entries that jenae was concerned about but it looks like the genuine one by file size .
We can remove it, but it is highly likely that it will be reinstalled by Microsoft on next update


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, In your post #20 you say you located the bing entry in the registry, Go back to this entry and delete this entry (perfectly safe to do so, as this only prevents the program loading at start it does not effect it in any other way).
> 
> The advice from dvk01 is good, so proceed there, let us know how you get on.


 I deleted it, shutdown, restarted and checked to see if it was there again and it wasn't. I still got the annoying popup at start though.


----------



## Cherbstone (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, I finally found out how to get rid of the popup. I did find a webpage that said to check the task manager for a file that might look a bit funny and it said that theirs was M in the file box mine said Asus which was in the task manager so I disabled it and did two shutdowns and restarts and the popup has gone. Thank you to everyone that were helping me to find a solution, I appreciate it. Here is the link hope that's alright .https://www.trickyways.com/2018/03/...o-open-this-file-popup-on-windows-10-startup/


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, back in post #6 and #8 we used notepad, I must have missed something, getting old, the fix is not new, been around since vista days. I am glad you were smart enough to figure it out, well done.


----------

